# What are the default ringtones and notification sounds?



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

I got Kejar's GummyNex ROM, but it does not have the ringtones that come with 'stock' Verizon. I got them, but can't find which were the default, can anyone check for me?

Great ROM, by the way. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12601-romaosp403cdma-gummynex-026-122111/


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you sure you are looking hard enough? Gummy Nex adds the older ringtones and notification tones from older Android builds. Notice I said, ADDS, the ICS tones are still there.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Are you sure you are looking hard enough? Gummy Nex adds the older ringtones and notification tones from older Android builds. Notice I said, ADDS, the ICS tones are still there.


But which one's are automatically chosen as your notifications and ringtones? I have them, I just need to figure out what they were...


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> But which one's are automatically chosen as your notifications and ringtones? I have them, I just need to figure out what they were...


I don't know which ones are chosen at default when you install Gummy Nex. :/

ICS Default Ringtones: Andromeda, Aquila, Argo Navis, Canis Major, Carina, Centaurus, Cygnus, Draco, Girtab, Hydra, Machina, Orion, Pegasus, Perseus, Pyxis, Radiation, Rigel, Robots for Everyone, Scarabaeus, Sceptrum, Solarium, Themos, UrsaMinor, Zeta.

Anything else you might see on the list are ringtones from older Android builds.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> I don't know which ones are chosen at default when you install Gummy Nex. :/
> 
> ICS Default Ringtones: Andromeda, Aquila, Argo Navis, Canis Major, Carina, Centaurus, Cygnus, Draco, Girtab, Hydra, Machina, Orion, Pegasus, Perseus, Pyxis, Radiation, Rigel, Robots for Everyone, Scarabaeus, Sceptrum, Solarium, Themos, UrsaMinor, Zeta.
> 
> Anything else you might see on the list are ringtones from older Android builds.


I want which ones are chosen on stock from Verizon, thanks though.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> I want which ones are chosen on stock from Verizon, thanks though.


The ICS Default Ringtones ARE the stock ringtones that you would find on your Nexus when you got it fresh from Verizon.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> The ICS Default Ringtones ARE the stock ringtones that you would find on your Nexus when you got it fresh from Verizon.


I mean what it chooses as default. It's different stock from Verizon than AOSP.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Not trying to grave dig, but I couldn't find this anywhere and I thought this might useful information.

Default Notification:	Girtab
Default Phone: Proxima

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

chessmaster W/nook said:


> But which one's are automatically chosen as your notifications and ringtones? I have them, I just need to figure out what they were...


just listen to them all. dont you know it by sound? lol


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> just listen to them all. dont you know it by sound? lol


Just easier than listening to the 20+ in rootzboat

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Brian said:


> Just easier than listening to the 20+ in rootzboat
> 
> The ones I set as default in rootzboat came from the stock build.prop girtab and proxima as mentioned above
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

Oops message fail. The answer is in there..just ended up in the wrong field apparently

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Really? They weren't when I flashed v6.0. I did a full wipe blah blah. Either way, they are here for the finding now.


----------



## trongable (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess it was a good thing that I pulled the entire /audio directory before I flashed these ROMS









Here you go: http://www.mediafire...p46rp9hmvy5hj6y

Enjoy!

EDIT: As Brian mentioned, the default ringtone is Girtab and the default notification sound is Proxima.


----------



## chessmaster W/nook (Aug 22, 2011)

trongable said:


> I guess it was a good thing that I pulled the entire /audio directory before I flashed these ROMS
> 
> Here you go: http://www.mediafire...p46rp9hmvy5hj6y
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just got them out of a backup from stock. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

